

Introducing Xubuntu core - ebilgenius
http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/

======
theandrewbailey
This looks great. I've continually chose Xubuntu because it's Ubuntu without a
lot of the fluff. I've wondered if there was an easy way to remove or not
install the few other things that I don't use (like Abiword and Parole). Will
be trying this later today.

